

Dear Miss Disruption  - McKittrick
https://medium.com/p/d7e5d14065f1

======
pytrin
Lots of gems, but this is my personal favorite:

"However… you can lead a horse to water, but you can’t get him to drink. Even
if the water comes in the form of an endless supply of VitaminWater in the
company fridge."

------
mantas
I really hope this article is a joke, but author forgot to add /sarcasm.

~~~
aegiso
I think it's perfect.

Adding sarcasm tags here would be like adding ketchup to your hotdogs, comic
sans to a summons, or promises to node.js core.

~~~
dohertyjf
Comic Sans to a summons. Now THERE's an idea!

